# Fake Morel speakers?



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm looking at some morel 3-way speakers which include the CDM 88 mids. Does anyone know if there are fake Morels, like Dynaudio, that I should be aware of?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

yes... search for "fake Morel" and you should find some relatively recent threads on the topic... it's best to buy authorized so you don't have to worry, especially with the higher end brands


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

mattyjman said:


> yes... search for "fake Morel" and you should find some relatively recent threads on the topic... it's best to buy authorized so you don't have to worry, especially with the higher end brands


I did the search but search engine advanced tab only allows me choice to search either title or whole body and when selecting whole body all results with both 'fake' and 'morel' are retrieved. Setting off in quotations does not limit search...


----------



## hvacguy (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello:

I have a set of the Elate 6 3 ways with the CDM 88 mids. They are used but are in perfect working condition. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## cwells2 (Sep 4, 2009)

My Morel's came with a hologram security sticker to prove their authenticity. If you can get your hands on one of those, you can really see if they are legit.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

cwells2 said:


> My Morel's came with a hologram security sticker to prove their authenticity. If you can get your hands on one of those, you can really see if they are legit.


Can they fake the foil sticker? I see Morel sends a little secret decoder to show "genuine", but if they copy everything else can they fake these as well?


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

Bringing this topic back to the top.

I'm going to purchase some Morel Elate 6 (2-way) components tomorrow and the guy doesn't have a box or paperwork but claims they are brand new.

What can I do to distinguish real from fake???


----------



## yong_ly07 (Jan 12, 2009)

i remember finding a place where they identified fake morels from real one, just don't remember where


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

yong_ly07 said:


> i remember finding a place where they identified fake morels from real one, just don't remember where


If you could please please look into this and let me know that'd be great.

I Can't find anything using google...


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

I got a killer deal on my morel mids. They have the hologram and decoder, and every thing looks real. They also have serial numbers and original box. Anywhere to check the serial number?


----------



## yong_ly07 (Jan 12, 2009)

i think it was about focal i read long ago, don't know if it will help, but yeah, looks identical to me

Fake FOCAL speaker, Ozhonda member BEWARE !!!!!!


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

the site search sux

use google

put this in the search box: "fake morel" site:www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

one of the security features is the holigram sticker..lthough those can be couterfeited as well...


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

sad to see that a legit brand has to go through all this BS with hologram protection.

it would be nice if we could legally beat the **** out of the people that steal the product design from you and try to sell it for cheaper.


----------

